# 1.38 gpa what do i do



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 1.38 gpa and am a junior . I wanted to become a pharmacist but I don't think that will happen. I feel I should just drop out. I actually got dismissed and am back since I got an associates just to get back in. I should have been a writer but I chose biology and now have no future at all even if I do graduate. I feel so hopeless.


----------



## paprikapringle (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you thought about doing an apprenticeship or internship? You don't need good grades to be a plumber or electrician and they are actually voted as one of the happiest jobs


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

grades do not show anything.
all you need is a minimum gpa!


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I want to be a professional. I'm a girl btw. I don't even have the minimum. 

This is making me so sad. I can't live without being anxious about my future. I can't believe I let this happen. I only need 13 more credits to graduate and I can't graduate because I don't have a 2.0 I can't take this.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Well what happened? Is it that you don't understand the material in your classes or are you going through depression and not feeling motivated to study?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok, first things first, you have to go see your academic advisor. Do not leave your advisor's office until you have a plan set up.

Now, it may be possible to still become a pharmacist, but it's going to be hard and even doing everything right from here on it might still not happen, so you need to start thinking about back up plans that you could live with. You might need to spend an extra year in school, retake classes that you did poorly on, and it could cost a lot of money. After you graduate you may not have the grades to get into a pharmacy program, you could take a post-bacc, which are classes to meet the minimum requirements for post-grad schools, and that could help you raise your gpa. Again though, money. You should also take time to work and get experience, which could help you offset the low gpa.

It's important to figure out why you did so poorly though. If it was mental health issues, and they are still unresolved, then there's no reason to expect continuing and trying again will get you anywhere. You should seek help for it, maybe taking off from your degree, and come back when you're healthier. If it was just not taking things seriously, and you're motivated now, then try your hardest, but coming back from a sub-2.0 is going to take amazing work from here on.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Are there tutors available?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

destroyX said:


> I have a 1.38 gpa and am a junior . I wanted to become a pharmacist but I don't think that will happen. I feel I should just drop out. I actually got dismissed and am back since I got an associates just to get back in. I should have been a writer but I chose biology and now have no future at all even if I do graduate. I feel so hopeless.


You can still be a writer. You can write in science related magazines. Or you might get hired in the marketing dept. of a bio-tech and write up their collateral. Try to get an internship in something that you like.

Do what you love. If you're not into biology or good enough at it and prefer writing (or something) else then focus on that. You'll never succeed doing something that you dislike.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm sorry, I know exactly what you're feeling. I think if you can retake your worst classes you could salvage your GPA.
Some people go into MLS, the 1st core year is basically the same as with pharmacy.
The pharmacy program here wanted 3.7 minimum _and_ work experience as a pharmacy technician. MLS was like 2.7 and a career investigation.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I just want to graduate. I will probably work then try and go back for a masters with experience maybe offsetting the horrible gpa. My advisor said I'm actually at a 1.8 which is better. I'm not sure if he's right though I'm sure it's a 1.38. I will graduate in spring 2016 if I take organic chem I and II during the summer with labs. I was supposed to graduate in 2012 but my father died in 2010, I was already depressed and it just got horrible. I am waiting for my finals and this break up I'm going through to be over then I will have time to get help from a psychiatrist. Living with my mom was bad I don't even have a room to go back to now that me and my bf are broken up.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

thats not possible lol


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

Just your required courses and see if you can graduate. If your GPA is too low you should retake some of the courses you made F's or D's in, especially if they are the science courses (general chemistry, mathematics, etc)

One thing that people like are turnaround stories. Where you can pull yourself up from a hole that was dug


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I hope so, I know I passed my courses this semester. I could graduate with an arts degree in 2 semesters instead of the 4 I need now (including summer) but I think a science degree has better opportunitites attatched to it.


----------

